# Datacenter locations and companies I don't like.



## peterw (Dec 16, 2013)

Locations that I sould not buy in:


Kansas City, Kansas
Buffalo, New York
Lenoir, North Carolina
Scranton, Pennsylvania
Seattle, Washington
Beauharnois, Canada


Copy the list and add you own.


----------



## imperio (Dec 16, 2013)

How about also mentioning "why" ?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes, it'd be better if you could provide an explanation instead of just arbitrarily naming hosts. For instance, I could say stay away from http://directspace.net/ -- Portland, Oregon -- because they're shady as hell and simply Googling them would tell you so. That'd be more than what you wrote.

E.g. Read the comments http://lowendbox.com/blog/directspace-15year-512mb-openvz-vps-in-portland-oregon/


----------



## imperio (Dec 16, 2013)

http://directspace.net/ -- Portland, Oregon

They are single homed to HE.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 16, 2013)

I guess this is probably the reasons:


Kansas City, Kansas
This is where Datashack and WSI are located. They're known to sell budget/cheap servers, therefore this location is generally pretty overcrowded in the VPS Market. Although personally I love WSI and Datashack especially since the servers I have with them are perfect for my use.


Buffalo, New York
Mostly because CC saturated this area.  


Lenoir, North Carolina
Similar to WSI and Datashack, this is where Dacentec is located. Now, Dacentec was previously single homed with Cogent but recently they added nLayer and in my opinion are decent for what it's worth. Same issue though with WSI and Datashack. Cheap servers at that location therefore pretty crowded.


Scranton, Pennsylvania
BurstNET is here. Another budget dedicated server provider.


Seattle, Washington
I'm assuming because so many people are in Seattle that this was put on the list? I can't think of any other reason (although I personally love this location).


Beauharnois, Canada
Off the top of my head I believe this is BHS, where OVH has their new North America Datacenter located. Again cheap servers.
 

I think peterw just doesn't like locations that's frequently used by others.  Although I don't see this as a reason to avoid these locations but merely just reasons to shop around.  There's a reason why they're common locations (probably cheap prices and decent networks, I know RamNode has a great network in Seattle).


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

In fairness, all these places aside from Beauhamois and Lenoir  are big cities with other providers.  You just see the same cheap upstreams in these locations and that's the problem.

I'd love to see more reasons to avoid and which facilities as well as the end hosting companies.


----------



## imperio (Dec 16, 2013)

Network wise Beauharnois, Canada and Seattle, Washington is not poor.We need more reasons to discuss.


----------



## Echelon (Dec 16, 2013)

Arbitrarily naming locations without justification is a recipe for disaster. Furthermore, simply writing off a company "because they offer cheap servers", in reference to Beauharnois, is a bit short sighted. Yes, they offer cheap servers, but they do also offer servers at a higher price point as well. Unfortunately, you do get a few companies that think they can turn a quick buck by picking up cheap servers and trying to play ball, they inevitably burn because of the lack of investment.

We offer services out of Beauharnois, and I'm quite proud to say it, because I am quite happy with the results it provides to myself and my customers.


----------



## blergh (Dec 16, 2013)

This is stupid. It all depends on what your intentions are and what you are paying. LEB-coma.


----------



## telephone (Dec 16, 2013)

Types of pies I would not buy:


Chinese pie
Coulibiac
Curry pie
Fish pie
*Half eaten pies*

Melton Mowbray pork pie
Sea-pie
Stargazy pie

Copy the list and add your own.

P.S. List of Pies


----------



## Echelon (Dec 16, 2013)

telephone said:


> Types of pies I would not buy:
> 
> 
> Chinese pie
> ...


How is aloo pie not on this list? How does it even classify as a pie?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 16, 2013)

telephone said:


> Types of pies I would not buy:
> 
> 
> Chinese pie
> ...


Wow.

Rude.

And I used to think you were cool! 



Echelon said:


> Arbitrarily naming locations without justification is a recipe for disaster. Furthermore, simply writing off a company "because they offer cheap servers", in reference to Beauharnois, is a bit short sighted. Yes, they offer cheap servers, but they do also offer servers at a higher price point as well. Unfortunately, you do get a few companies that think they can turn a quick buck by picking up cheap servers and trying to play ball, they inevitably burn because of the lack of investment.
> 
> We offer services out of Beauharnois, and I'm quite proud to say it, because I am quite happy with the results it provides to myself and my customers.


I guess I should clarify.  I am not the individual who stated this.  I was merely the individual who compiled the list with the assumption the original poster was going off of.  There are actually great DCs in Kansas City that is NOT Joe's, WSI, or Datashack that have great networks.  Merely assuming that those locations immediately means horrible network or a cheapscape provider is quite false.  

Obviously the original poster should have been more specific to what he meant.


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't care with location or company, if there's quality, then i come,


----------



## Damian (Dec 16, 2013)

All of us generally use the same locations because they meet the price point that we need. This list is similar to saying that you're not going to drive an automobile from <insert automaker here> because many other people own an automobile from the same manufacturer.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 16, 2013)

If you would have called datacenters and not cities you would not have that many "nope - you are wrong" posts.

And even that is not that easy.

You might feel oversaturated but then just ignore the offers from this locations.

Because there are a lot of offers from around any datacenter - if you want to spent enough money to buy in.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Dec 16, 2013)

Just because Buffalo, NY is saturated doesn't mean that it would be ideal for some people's requirements. You're just jumping on the "I hate ColoCrossing so that makes me cool now right?" bandwagon.


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

Come on now Jon, that's my bandwagon   It's the holiday season so I am being extra nice to the members here.  Happy holidays!

Now I read your comment three times, I miss the point.   But, I've been partaking in too much egg nog.

Saying Buffalo is saturated?  In the low end only.  Nowhere else.

"would be ideal for some people's requirements"

Outside of the cheapskates that at least one member here said we should let get ripped off, what is the market for there?  Who is the audience?  I genuinely mean this.

Usually I'd jump to say any biz in greater Buffalo metro, Toronto across the lake and other nearby towns.   But, I don't think there is peering or a local internet exchange or tie in to local incumbents.   

Everything I've seen there backhauls out to New York City or Chicago then gets a long bus pass back.


----------



## Nett (Dec 16, 2013)

Atlanta GA - Full of companies offering cheap servers in 55 Marietta.


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

Net said:


> Atlanta GA - Full of companies offering cheap servers in 55 Marietta.


Have you actually had problems at either Marietta facility?  I've had nothing but good experiences there.


----------



## XLvps (Dec 17, 2013)

telephone said:


> Types of pies I would not buy:
> 
> 
> Chinese pie
> ...


Hair Pie


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 17, 2013)

Cream Pie


----------



## jebat_ks (Dec 18, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Cream Pie


----------



## drmike (Dec 18, 2013)

Locations or companies you should avoid:

1. ColoCrossing

2. ChicagoVPS

3. BuffaloVPS (remember)

4. UGVPS

5. ServerMania

6. SSDVPS

7. ACEVPS

8. SolveDDoS

9.  All other ServerMania companies.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 18, 2013)

So, wait, let me get this right... You dislike those places and so now everybody in the world should avoid them...?

I'm sorry, but that's just idiotic.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 18, 2013)

SrsX said:


> So, wait, let me get this right... You dislike those places and so now everybody in the world should avoid them...?
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's just idiotic.


Not quite.  Folks here state their opinions; if asked, they're usually happy to elaborate on why they think so.  Nobody is required to believe them or accept an opinion as universal fact.

In fact, if more people would realize this, you would see MUCH less drama


----------



## drmike (Dec 18, 2013)

SrsX said:


> So, wait, let me get this right... You dislike those places and so now everybody in the world should avoid them...?
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's just idiotic.


I feel for the REAL companies that choose these turkeys for their provider.

I should document why to avoid:

*1. ColoCrossing*

Known for corruption and running unfair marketplace that promotes their interests (sub companies, "investments" and customers) LET and LEB.  Ill gotten IP allocations, IP fraud and constant blacklisted IPs due to phishing, spam, etc.

*2. ChicagoVPS*

Hacked twice in 12 months.  Failed to notify government regulators and card issuers about compromises.   Proven to run shell companies and engage in other fraud like employing imaginary employees and an active identity thief.

*3. BuffaloVPS (remember)*

Proven ChicagoVPS front company.  Called out repeatedly by LEAdmin.  Ultimatum was ChicagoVPS offers or BuffaloVPS offers.  Away went BuffaloVPS.

*4. UGVPS*

Proven ChicagoVPS front company.  Involved in identity theft.   Female owner Crystal was / is really two dudes named Thomas and Chris.  Lied in listing(s) that Atlanta was [email protected] when in fact was ColoCrossing.

*5. ServerMania*

ColoCrossing partner.  Similar antics.  Dozens of shell companies posing now as Biloh's "investments" logic.

*6. SSDVPS*

ServerMania owned shell company misrepresenting themselves as being unrelated.

*7. ACEVPS*

Hacked once.  All details including credit cards available.  No reporting to authorities and banking interests. Proven Chris N controlled company. Chris N works for ServerMania in a senior position.  

*8. SolveDDoS*


Proven Chris N controlled company. Chris N works for ServerMania in a senior position.  

*9. All other ServerMania companies (Aim2Game)*

See above.


----------



## Mun (Dec 18, 2013)

You forgot lots and lots and lots of spam from colo crossing. I even have put a few in for some of the CC providers here.

Mun


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 18, 2013)

Spam from ColoCrossing?  Perish the thought.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 18, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Spam from ColoCrossing?  Perish the thought.


Didn't Chris ever say that Spam would never come out of CC?


----------



## SrsX (Dec 18, 2013)

drmike said:


> I feel for the REAL companies that choose these turkeys for their provider.
> 
> I should document why to avoid:
> 
> ...


Actually ACEVPS wasn't just hacked once but twice, 2 days apart from eachother. It was even defaced.


----------



## drmike (Dec 18, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Didn't Chris ever say that Spam would never come out of CC?


Did he say that too  ? OMG. 

CC has been an organized spam abuse network for what? Years?

He also said more notoriously that you'd never see a DDoS from their network.


----------



## Mun (Dec 18, 2013)

I run a forum at http://www.gaming-servers.net/forums/ and most of the spam were from CC VPS providers. (A few of the very cheap and uneducated ones) plus some from Ramnode, which was a surprise to me. 

I wonder if I can dump that section of my db.... hmmm.

Mun


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 18, 2013)

drmike said:


> Did he say that too  ? OMG.
> 
> CC has been an organized spam abuse network for what? Years?
> 
> He also said more notoriously that you'd never see a DDoS from their network.


Ohhhh... I think it was the DDoS Comment that I mistook as the Spam comment.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 19, 2013)

Edited title as per request of OP.


----------



## peterw (Dec 19, 2013)

I started the topic in the wrong way. Sorry!

I am fed up with all the same offers from the same locations. I am fed up with providers like Hetzner who oversell their network. I am fed up with providers offering dirty ips. I am fed up with whole subnets marked as bad but sold to new customers.

I thought the vps market is dead. I searched for dedicated servers and found the same kind of business I am trying to escape.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 19, 2013)

How dare you insult Hetzner, they're a amazing provider. Their IP range isn't ...that... dirty. Mad about ips and subnets? Well ask your provider for a 5 ip addresses each on a different subnet and see what they tell you. I did it once and they had no issue doing that. Bare in mind, I asked a Russian service provider... so...


----------

